# Do you think CWD is in Michigan?



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

maddeer.org- DNR to monitor Missaukee deer herd- "one of the first counties studied''- DNR Research Station near the Missaukee Co. border''-"no penned deer at the facility now''
It was rather unsporting of me to suggest that feirkej make enquiries and report as to whether deer at this and another research facility were ""released into the wild'' because if this were true no one presently employed by DNR would touch this subject with a 10 foot pole.
I hereby withdraw that request with my apology


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

All the better reason to use Kevin's http://Hawgslimited.com scents. They are safer than bottled pee (if natural spreads CWD).
The Daily Globe here in Ironwood has a front page article on CWD...They out of all the publications around are the only ones not blowing this out of proportion like the Fudgie Press' do.


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

To all, or any that are freaking out about this (CWD)...You're Already Dying From The Day You Were Born... JMHOO.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

To those of you who are readily dismissing CWD, I would remind you that denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------

